# Introducing myself and my new ADA 60H tank



## Riverboa (Jun 26, 2007)

Hi all,

I would like to share my newly set up ADA 60H tank. Attached are pic's from day1 and day5 of the tank. 

Comments/inputs/questions are welcome. 

-Riverboa


----------



## mrbelvedere138 (Jan 18, 2006)

How is the 60-H? Would you say it's worth the extra $50 from the 60-P? I have two 60-P's, if I bought another tank I was thinking it would be the 60-H.

Break the HC in smaller clumps, it will spread a lot faster.


----------



## DonaldmBoyer (Aug 18, 2005)

Nice choice of stone for sure. I will have to wait to comment further until you get some more growth on your plants. Oh, Welcome to APC, man!


----------



## patrick76 (May 21, 2007)

Like the stones!!!


----------



## Riverboa (Jun 26, 2007)

I wanted the 60H for its extra height initially because in my mind extra height = more volume = more fish load? Now that I got it, I feel that the extra height is taking a toll on the perception of 'depth'.

I am sure you know that 60H dimension is 60x30x45 (cm) - I wish it would have been 60x45x45

Yes, I will break up the HC into smaller pieces - I had thought that Aquasoil/Powersand combo would be so magical that I could plant an clump of HC anywhere and it would cover the base in no time. I was naive. 

I am experiencing ammonia spike at the moment (was okay first 5 days, and then suddenly shot up to 8ppm for 2 days - 4 neons and a couple of amano shrimps took the toll ) It's now settling at 4ppm and I am dosing green bacter (and excel when it comes in today) in hope to bring up the bacteria level up.


----------



## Riverboa (Jun 26, 2007)

DonaldmBoyer, patrick76

Thanks! 

Yep, I like the stones too. I couldn't find those darker color iwagumi style stones... 
but these would do and may actually better with the plants that I have.


----------



## patrick76 (May 21, 2007)

Where did you get the stones from?


----------



## Riverboa (Jun 26, 2007)

I got it from my LFS (House of Fins in Greenwich, CT) about 10 miles from where I live. Excellent place.


----------



## FelixAvery (Mar 29, 2007)

you REALLY should wait a couple weeks before putting fish in, this isent the stone age 
looks promising though altough larger rocks would be nicer


----------



## Riverboa (Jun 26, 2007)

Felix, thanks. You are absolutely right, it was my mistake - I had the tank/stand/substrate (everything but the Solar I for a week) sitting there (dry) for a about a week before the lights comes in - at which point, my excitement took over.. =( 

I plan to re-scape this weekend (mainly breaking out the HC and hair grass as suggested), I may add in a bigger piece of the same rock in at that point.


----------



## Riverboa (Jun 26, 2007)

Week 3 update:

The Pearl Weeds are filling in nicely (I guess they're called weeds for a reason). 
I am looking for good plants to fill in the mid ground between HC and the Pearl Weeds, any suggestion (and where to get them from)? LFS doesn't have any good candidate. Thanks.









http://picasaweb.google.com/tonnymuda/AmanoTank/photo#5082373907671331922

Pearling HC =) 








http://picasaweb.google.com/tonnymuda/AmanoTank/photo#5082377373709939810


----------



## jsenske (Mar 15, 2004)

Coming along quite nicely! Don't worry-- you will have plenty of HC coverage. Actually, you could have left those clumps and been fine, but spreading it out makes sense to expedite the coverage. 

House of Fins is a really cool shop. They have really embraced the ADA line for sure.


----------



## SKSuser (Mar 20, 2006)

I like the setup of the pictures. Is that a flash picture with a remote flash on the side, or just some window light?


----------



## Riverboa (Jun 26, 2007)

Jeff - Thanks =) 
It's nice to see that you're here. We spoke on the phone a few weeks ago when I was in the process of ordering (thanks again for suggesting 2215 instead of 2213) - I ended up buying everything from House of Fin instead of ordering from your place (sry) mainly due to the bulk discount they were willing to give me. And you're right, HoF is a cool place. Quality LFS is a rare and valuable thing.


----------



## Riverboa (Jun 26, 2007)

SKSuser - thanks for the comment. 
The pictures were taken without flash - the lighting comes from ADA Solar I Halide above the tank. I had to experiment quite a bit with the angle and shutter speed to get it right... I am still trying to get it 'right' - I like how some here are taking it with dark background.


----------



## dstephens (Nov 30, 2005)

Nice choice on the dwarf apistos..... I have been breeding dwarf apistos for about a year now and I love those fish. I have a successful pair with a dither group of cardinals in my 60-P. They all seem to be doing quite well together. At one time, I had well over a hundred dwarf apistos of different kinds in a planted 100 gallon tank. Sold most of the fish and took down the 100 to start setting up smaller ADA tanks. Personally, I think the 60-H is a fantastic choice. I am also consumed in growing HC and I think yours is off to a great start. If and when you start to deal with any algae, I have started using the clean up crews, both cherries and Amanos for shrimp and all kinds of snails and they have whacked that brownish, slimey crap that seems to come out of nowhere sometimes. Thanks for sharing your photos and very nice start.


----------



## Riverboa (Jun 26, 2007)

dstephens, thanks for the comments =)
I like the apistos as well - I would say nearly as much 'personality' as bettas. 
I am going to re-stock on amano shrimps. Was gonna order some CRS as well - but thought the apistos may wipe them out? Do you know if they are compatible in such a small tank?


----------



## dstephens (Nov 30, 2005)

I have always kept the 2 together and can't say I have ever witnessed an act of aggression, like feeding on the smaller cherry shrimp, by the Amanos. It seems thaat folks have mixed opinions on the algae eating capabilities of the cherries but mine have been all over the brownish, slimey algae you seem to get in the early stages of your planted aquarium's life. They also eat decaying plant matter and the Amanos eat all kinds of stuff, including algae. I like the contrast of having both together in the same layout. I have them in a 6 gallon and 17 gallon set up. Good luck. Darrell


----------

